# Presentation Case



## Chubbo (Jun 2, 2014)

Here is one of many presintation cases I'v made. this one, made of cherry wood, is for my first, and favorite centerfire revolver, bought new in 1952. It is a mod. 15 S&W Combat Masterpiece. It is set up with all the factory accessories, a trigger job, has very special fiddle back maple grips, made from tree in back yard, by Kourac, Customised George Lawrence holster, S&W folding hunter knife, and an oiler, and a cleaning rod, made by my son "Monk" of this Forum. At 83yrs. I will be soon passing this set on to "Monk" my son.
Chubbo


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 2, 2014)

that is really nice work and will protect your gun well, I love to work with hard woods
steve


----------

